# ? Ideas for holding ammo ready to grab?



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Anybody have any ideas for easy to access ammo pouches? I'm thinking something that might clip onto your belt, have some king of hold-open mechanism, and also a hold-closed mechanism. I was thinking of getting a rock climbing "chalk bag". Something like this: http://www.rei.com/product/801346 I don't know how big this particular one is, but the ones I've seen my daughter using climbing are baseball to softball sized. Anybody tried something like this? Worthwhile, or a waste of time/money? I'm getting tired of bending over to my can of ammo on the ground after every shot.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I cut an old glasses case in half taped it up put a hole in it pushed a peice of thick wire through it bent it into a hook and hang it from my trouser belt, it works a treat.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I just usually carry bout a dozen or so of whatever kinda ammo I'm shooting in my pocket, trouser or shorts, sometimes I use a shirt pocket, if I think I'm gonna get to shooting some I use a small tylenol or medicine container, kinda bulky but will hold 50- 60 ammo pieces,

it rattles but it's cheap


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/800-belt-pouch-for-shot/









http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1021-magnetic-bb-holder/


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I use a canvas nail apron you can buy in any big box store that sells wood.It has 2 pockets and holds a lot of ammo and is easier than digging in your pockets.They cost about $2.00.


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

I use a dog treat bag, it clips to your belt or hangs from your belt hooks, it has drawstring closure and a zipped compartment.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

I do like the dog treat bag idea.

I have a pouch on my belt where i store both catty and ammos


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ditto Jaybird's canvas nail bag idea. Works great.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I use a cell phone case that clips to my pants and it has a velcro flap with a seperate zipper pocket for different size shot.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

yeeharr said:


> I use a dog treat bag...


Perfect! Just like the climbing chalk bag I was considering, but smaller and with better belt attachments (better for an ammo holder, not a rock climber). I even found a nearly new dog treat bag in our "old dog supplies" box. We haven't used it for years and I had forgotten about it. It even has a small side pocket that nicely fits my PS2. Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I was thinking of inletting the wood handle for a disc magnet at the bottom of a French divot sized to fit a .50 steel ball.The bullet would hold ready to go with the slingshot at all times. You could add several. Easier would be a magnetic strip fastened into a groove the handle could hold say, five or six. The groove would aid in keeping the balls rolling off, and would make it less awkward. Easier still would be simplyadd a larger disc magnet to the frame that would hold more, but I think it would seem awkward having a cluster of balls attached to the slingshot.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

OK, so last night I tried a goofy idea I had. I took a rubber glove and cut a small hole in one of the fingers just big enough that I have to squeeze the tip to pop out a marble. It worked pritty good after adjusting the hole size then I cut another finger for my lead shot and another for my steel shot. After filling the fingers up with ammo, I tucked the arm end of the glove under my belt, and went out back to shoot for a bit.

This is were it gets goofy. My wife and girls came out to see what I was doing and my youngest asked me why I was trying to look like a cow! I didn't get it until I went to get another marble and my wife said to my daughter," It seems the cow can milk it self."







I looked down and sure enough it looked like an utter.







Some how I don't think my desighn will be the latest thing in sling shot high fashion!









I am thinking of cutting the thumb or finger off the rubber glove and attaching it to a piece of PVC pipe and using it that way as a dispenser. It might work, but I just don't think it will look any good. Maybe a piece of bamboo.....


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

You can hold six 1/2" size balls in your pouch hand for fast hunting shots very easily.


----------

